# 13A Visa



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I just got back from Manila where I did all the paper work for the 13A visa Prob, I was blessed to get my interview the same day because I live in Isabela, so now I was told to wait 6-8 weeks or longer before checking online for the results. I checked on the BI web site and it seems before the year is up I have to go back to Manila to reapply for the 13A visa and I do the same paper works again (NBI clearance, marriage cert ect) a repeat of the first time. I know a lot of foreigners in this forum have been through this already so after the 13A process the second time what happens? how long does the 13A last before you have to reapply again? and the same for the ARC card.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Danman said:


> I just got back from Manila where I did all the paper work for the 13A visa Prob, I was blessed to get my interview the same day because I live in Isabela, so now I was told to wait 6-8 weeks or longer before checking online for the results. I checked on the BI web site and it seems before the year is up I have to go back to Manila to reapply for the 13A visa and I do the same paper works again (NBI clearance, marriage cert ect) a repeat of the first time. I know a lot of foreigners in this forum have been through this already so after the 13A process the second time what happens? how long does the 13A last before you have to reapply again? and the same for the ARC card.


Once you get the permanent 13A you are set, no need to reapply. There is no renewal on the visa only the ACR card which is every five years.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Ram 1957 thanks very much for your answer to my question, as I have read a few stories concerning the 13A visa, one was you have to renew the 13A every five years and ARC every year. But now I know that is not the case which is a great relief. thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got mine last month. It is a 1 year probationary visa. I have to go through pretty much the same process next year to get it converted to the full visa. I have heard that if you get it while still in the US it is not probationary... I do not know. 

I am going to turn in my paperwork about 2 months before it expires. There is also the annual report, an easy form and p300, in Jan/Feb.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I just got mine last month. It is a 1 year probationary visa. I have to go through pretty much the same process next year to get it converted to the full visa. I have heard that if you get it while still in the US it is not probationary... I do not know.
> 
> I am going to turn in my paperwork about 2 months before it expires. There is also the annual report, an easy form and p300, in Jan/Feb.


I have also read that its permanent and less hassle if obtained prior to entering the country.


----------

